# Epoxy Resins



## Ram (Feb 11, 2008)

I am currently working on putting plywood decking all over my 18' Grizzly Jon Boat. I have heard that I should epoxy resin the wood to keep it completely waterproof, but I'm not familiar with this stuff at all. Would the 635 THIN EPOXY SYSTEM "Medium 3:1 Ratio" from US Composites be good for this type of application?

Also would the 2 gallon kit be enough to coat all the plywood in my 18' jon boat, or could someone give me information on how much a gallon of resin would cover, I would really appreciate it. Also, what do you use to apply the resin, do you use a foam brush, a paint brush, a roller, etc? Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2008)

I am not familiar with this - and welcome aboard

hey, what is that green stuff on the trees and bushes in the background? :shock:


----------



## Ram (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks, I just found this site and it's excatly what I'm looking for, especially since I'll be starting this project soon. I love the Jon Boat Conversion section with pictures of other peoples boats. Once I get started with mine, I'll take plenty of pics and post them on here.

As for the green stuff in the background, I can't wait to see that stuff again. Obviously these pictures weren't taken recently.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 11, 2008)

Can't help ya either, but I love those Grizzly boats. They are sweet. Welcome to the site and good luck with the conversion.


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome Ram,
Thanks for joining! Killer boat you got there! Look forward to seeing the project pics!  

Jim


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2008)

Not sure about the epoxy either. How about a couple good coats of sealer (Spar Urethane maybe)? Nice rig! Those Tracker Grizzly's are nice and rugged. Your boat sure has plenty of open deck space!  


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice boat, can't wait to see it done. Welcome to the site also.


----------



## Ouachita (Feb 11, 2008)

From what I have read the best stuff to use is Clear Penetrating Epoxy Sealant. I have seen people reference getting their stuff from Raka. I am going with multiple coats of Marine Spar Varnish followed by some exterior paint on my floor. It is a garaged boat so I figured this would hold up well enough.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 11, 2008)

A good oil based paint or some sort of house deck sealer would work, as would spar varnish. I think you should go with a teak deck, with spar varnish. Talk about a spiffy bass boat.  


BTW, welcome to the forum. Ignore my ramblings, like above.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice boat. Talk about a lot of possibilities with 18 feet to work with. It is also nice that you have an aluminum deck to start with. Do you have any plans yet?


----------



## pbw (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice boats, I see another jon boat in the 2nd photo!


----------



## Ram (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses guys, all the info was great. Yeah, I'm pretty much just looking to completely waterproof the wood, so whatever works best is what I'm gonna go with. I'm then carpeting it with the marine carpet from Lowes. Anyone have any suggestions for a good type of carpet glue to use?

That 2nd jon boat in the background was my first boat (12' Alumacraft). I put a deck on that as well and I loved it. It was a little wobbly, but I was careful enough not to fall in the water. I sold it to my buddy and went out and got this lovely 18' Grizzly. You're right, there is a lot of space and room for storage. That's what is taking so long with coming up with a layout for the decking because I think I change my mind every night when I go home and stare at it. I want it to be perfect for my fishing needs and I spend way to much designing rather than actually building, but with the fishing season coming upon us soon I need to get my butt in gear. 

One other question for you all, does anyone know if those Tempress Cam Latch hatch lids are any good, or should I just build my own lids out of plywood?


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 12, 2008)

I also bought my carpet at Lowe's and purchased the _Henry 663 Outdoor Carpet Glue_ from them. Good glue and works pretty easy. Has the cosistencey of real thick pancake batter. I also used a 1/8" notched trowel to spread the glue. No matter which glue you decide to use, read the temp requirements suggested on the container for applying the glue.

Oh, I don't know anything about the Tempress style deck lids, but someone around here will probably have some knowledge of them.


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2008)

Someone used them in one of there mods...I will try to find it. I think they said they are solid enough to even stand on, But don't take my word for it.


----------



## S.E.Fisher (Feb 12, 2008)

I would not use epoxy resin, because sooner or later the resin is going to crack from expansion and contraction. Then when the wood gets wet, it is much harder for the moisture to get out. My theory is to use pressure treated wood. You can ask around and you will get several different answers. This is just my opinion, because I have used both.


----------



## Ouachita (Feb 12, 2008)

If the treated plywood is in direct contact with the aluminum you would be dealing with a corrosion problem because of the copper they are using now on treated wood.


----------



## Ram (Feb 12, 2008)

No, I already bought the plywood and it is un-treated regular plywood from Lowes. It's been sitting in my garage for a while and is pretty much completely dry. I heard that if you epoxy resin wood, that it should be dried out very well so that no moisture is trapped in, so I was letting it dry out before I did anything, but now I'm wondering if I should just go with some sort of Marine SPAR Varnish/Urethane to waterproof the wood.

Hmmmm, what to do, what to do?


----------



## toptog (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, first post as I was looking for info on trolling motors. But since I have a fiberglass boat, all of my mods have been done with plywood, epoxy (not polyester) and fiberglass, very few screws. 

IMHO epoxy, while a bit more expensive is the best way to waterproof the wood. It does soak into the wood AND creates a barrier against moisture. It is also very permanent. If you put a layer of glass and epoxy that over the wood and as long as the deck is properly reinforced from below there will be little to no flex. (no cracks) That deck should be relatively bulletproof. Be sure to seal all of the edges as well. Two gallons will me more than enough and then some.

It may seem like overkill, but if you get it right the first time, the only thing you'll have to replace is the carpet after a few seasons. 

As for the hatches, I have no experience with them, but they sure do look nice. However if you are going to carpet the deck, and go the epoxy/fiberglass/carpet route, you're still going to get that nice clean finished look to that nice big Grizzly. 

Good luck with the mods and I'd love to see lots of pics.


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2008)

toptog said:


> Hello, first post as I was looking for info on trolling motors. But since I have a fiberglass boat, all of my mods have been done with plywood, epoxy (not polyester) and fiberglass, very few screws.
> 
> IMHO epoxy, while a bit more expensive is the best way to waterproof the wood. It does soak into the wood AND creates a barrier against moisture. It is also very permanent. If you put a layer of glass and epoxy that over the wood and as long as the deck is properly reinforced from below there will be little to no flex. (no cracks) That deck should be relatively bulletproof. Be sure to seal all of the edges as well. Two gallons will me more than enough and then some.
> 
> ...



Hi Toptog,
Thanks for joining and posting!  

Jim


----------



## Ram (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for your help toptog, that's exactly the kind of info I was looking for. I think I'm gonna go with the epoxy resin for waterproofing the wood, I've just heard and read to many good things about it. I plan on providing plenty of support to the decking, as to keep the epoxy resin from cracking. I've been sketching and thinking of differant ideas every second for the layout and it's driving me nuts. I just need to dive into it and get it done. I'm probably gonna start cutting up the wood this weekend (if the stupid weather cooperates and allows me to be outside for more than 10 minutes).

Also, the other night I went to Lowe's to look at the boat carpet that I wanted to buy and they had it on clearance. I was so excited that I bought it right then and there. I got 6'x30' of carpet for only $96. I'm sure I bought much more than I'll need, but I didn't want to run out and then go back to Lowe's to find out that they don't carry that color of carpet anymore.


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 11, 2008)

Ram, I have used the US Composites Medium 3-1 Epoxy and it is a good product.

I believe that one of the one gallon kits would be more than enough to do what your are planning. I built a 12-foot by 5-foot wooden boat and only used 1-1/2 gallon of epoxy.

I would recommend you order the two pumps. It makes mixing the two parts so much easier. I bought and used both paint rollers (short nap) and very cheap paint brushes. Both were discarded after using.

Some cheap plastic tubs were handy to hold the epoxy mix while painting it on the plywood surface.

Epoxy goes a very long way!

Good luck,

Bill
Photos of the boat I built during construction.


----------



## pbw (Mar 12, 2008)

Old Bill said:


> Ram, I have used the US Composites Medium 3-1 Epoxy and it is a good product.
> 
> I believe that one of the one gallon kits would be more than enough to do what your are planning. I built a 12-foot by 5-foot wooden boat and only used 1-1/2 gallon of epoxy.
> 
> ...



Dude that boat rocks.


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2008)

Bill, Your the man! :beer:


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 13, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bill, Your the man! :beer:



Wow! Jim, I was feeling so proud about your comment that I showed it to my wife! 

She just snickered!  

Oh well, 

Bill


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2008)

Old Bill said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Bill, Your the man! :beer:
> ...




C'mon now Bill....THEY will never understand! :wink: 8)


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 13, 2008)

pbw said:


> Dude that boat rocks.



pbw, the boat is a Harmonica designed by Jim Michalak. 

Sadly, I got bored with the project, quick working on it, and then sold it to a gentleman who is adding the final touches. He has had it on the Wabash River in Illinois and is very pleased with it.

Here is a photo of the boat on the Wabash River:

https://oomur.pair.com/wwpotter/images/Gypsy%20Harmonica%20Wabash%20River.jpg

It's so much easier to start with an aluminum hull and modify it to meet our needs! :lol: 

Bill


----------

